# Airway glasses



## treckker (Jul 26, 2013)

The service that I work for will be enacting a new policy next month that when providing PT care you will be required to whear airway glasses. Now I have no problem with this policy. My question is what is a good site that i can get some Rx glasses made. I want some along the lines of oakley M frames. Any suggestions?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 26, 2013)

Airway glasses? As in safety glasses?

USStandardissue.com

You can order script Oakleys for good prices. Govt/LEO/EMS/FD special pricing once you verify yourself as public safety/EMS/.Mil


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 26, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Airway glasses? As in safety glasses?
> 
> USStandardissue.com
> 
> You can order script Oakleys for good prices. Govt/LEO/EMS/FD special pricing once you verify yourself as public safety/EMS/.Mil



I tried to sign up but keep getting rejected :sad: 

I really want a pair of their safety glasses for work.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 26, 2013)

Chase said:


> I tried to sign up but keep getting rejected :sad:
> 
> I really want a pair of their safety glasses for work.



Really? I sent them a copy of my AMR badge and had no issues. Do you have any EMS creds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 26, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Really? I sent them a copy of my AMR badge and had no issues. Do you have any EMS creds?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



I tried my NREMT card and State License.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 26, 2013)

Send them a copy of your NREMT-N card.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 26, 2013)

Chase said:


> I tried my NREMT card and State License.



Need service creds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treckker (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah. USSI will accept just about any fire/EMS/mil ID you can find. I used a USCG aux ID the first time I ordered there, and that card looked like it was printed in somebody's basement.


----------



## treckker (Jul 26, 2013)

Yea my old depandent ID was almost illegble.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 27, 2013)

OP needs prescription Gargoyles or whatever.
Buy goggles fitting over eyeglasses. Rx goggles, will tend to become scratched, while goggles over glasses will protect them and can be cheaper to replace.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 27, 2013)

Chase said:


> I tried my NREMT card and State License.



Yeah you need an id from work... I tried my nremt card the first time


----------

